
Digital logic resources for youth - jay-anderson
My son (11) has recently become quite interested in digital logic - designing adders and multipliers based on logic gates. So far he&#x27;s mostly done this in minecraft with redstone or on paper. It works okay, but it is somewhat limiting. He&#x27;d like to understand how to design a full simplified computer. This is far from my area of expertise.<p>- Are there good books on the subject for kids his age? I think he (and I) would be okay with a big text book, but introductory texts or projects might work better. At least something that introduces the major components and how they function and interact.
- What are good simulators which would allow this to be created and visualized? I&#x27;m not totally opposed to doing this with physical electronic components, but a simulator feels like it would be simpler.<p>In my searching I wasn&#x27;t able to find a happy medium between full professional digital design and super simple digital logic introduction, but missing the creation of all components of a simple computer. Thanks for the help.
======
detaro
There is
[http://nand2tetris.org/course.php](http://nand2tetris.org/course.php) for
some materials up to a working computer. Not sure if suitable for a kid
though.

[http://www.cburch.com/logisim/](http://www.cburch.com/logisim/) is a logic
simulator that's a bit clunky to use, but not terribly buggy like some others
and powerful enough to build a simple CPU in it. (See this
[https://github.com/reds-heig/logisim-evolution](https://github.com/reds-
heig/logisim-evolution) for a list of maintained forks, but for starting out
there shouldn't be anything wrong with the original)

------
cuttjoe
You could try [https://logic.ly/demo/](https://logic.ly/demo/) or the much
older
[http://www.shsu.edu/csc_tjm/fall2003/cs272/dworks_howto.html](http://www.shsu.edu/csc_tjm/fall2003/cs272/dworks_howto.html)

